# Go-to bait for the Blackwater Lakes?



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

So, every placed I've lived I've always had a go-to bait. The one I always start with, and then after a bit of not catching anything, I'll start getting creative. 

Just started bass fishing here again. Went to Bear Lake, and walked the perimeter, casting at the multiple open spots. Got one hit, but that was it.

What's your go-to setup when you go out to these lakes. You can keep it vague if you want to keep a secret. 

Also, do the bass tend to sit on the bank at Bear? Appeared pretty shallow. 

Will probably be dropping the jon boat in next time though, b/c there were some fishy looking spots I could not get to from shore.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Senkos


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

How are you rigging it? I tried a senko for a bit, but just wacky style.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Wacky rigged senko 10 lb flourocarbon painfully slow hate to do it but it'll get you bit.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

White trick worm on a red hook, never fail to catch something.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Zoom flukes or trick worms, I like them both weightless. A topwater frog isn't bad at different times either.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Buckchaser said:


> Wacky rigged senko 10 lb flourocarbon painfully slow hate to do it but it'll get you bit.


Glad to see the wacky style senkos work here. I used to kill it when I was stationed out of state with that setup. I tried it at Bear with no luck though. I'm thinking the spots I hit from the shore were a tad on the shallow side and the fish weren't there.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, I'm probably hitting up Hurricane this weekend and will give these a go. I usually have all that in my tackle box, but all I brought was my little fanny pack of tackle to Bear. Severely limited my assortment of baits.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

you'd be surprised what a white 1/4 ounce rooster tail can do...


----------



## Lockdownx99 (May 20, 2012)

I just bought 2 kayaks and they should be here this week. hopefully wednesday. Im trying to get into some bass fishing at bear and hurricane lake if anyone wants to go together. I will have my 4 and 6 year old who love to fish with me. i plan on towing them on my wifes kayak and fishing off of mine.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Lockdownx99 said:


> I just bought 2 kayaks and they should be here this week. hopefully wednesday. Im trying to get into some bass fishing at bear and hurricane lake if anyone wants to go together. I will have my 4 and 6 year old who love to fish with me. i plan on towing them on my wifes kayak and fishing off of mine.


Looking at rain Tue-Thur....Of course since those are my days off:001_huh: If I don't have plans hit me up before ya go and I'll slide over there....It's only 5 minutes from the house!:thumbsup: 

Even this is an older post....To the OP, I LOVE June Bug plastics....Mostly trick worms but have gotten into a few other styles!!!! June bug ALWAYS works fer me!!!


----------



## Lockdownx99 (May 20, 2012)

I plan on going fishing this weekend. possibly saturday. I am thinking about setting up a tent and camping at hurricane lake. I you want to meet up, thats where ill more than likely be. never been there so i couldn't tell you what ill be near. ill just be feeling it out as i go.


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

Flukes(in baby bass color) work great at Hurricane, Bear and Karick lakes.
Also buzz baits and sassy shad(pearl with black back) are a good bet. Go to the Munson fire station and get a year long day use pass for $30; it is good for all three lakes and will pay for itself in no time.


----------

